# Lightning Class Sailboat



## Flowerman (Mar 28, 2011)

New owner of a Lightning - Newport Boats 279. Needs some TLC & repairs. Any suggestions for suppliers, etc. would be appreciated


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Check here: ILCA Manufacturers / Equipment List
Allen and Nichols still make Lightnings.
Check the lightningclass.org website too. They have a classifieds section for folks to sell parts and boats. 
APS sells a bunch of Lightning gear/accessories: APS - Lightning Sailboat Parts and Accessories
Fun, fast boats.


----------



## Radicalcy (Sep 28, 2004)

Almost exactly a year later......I just picked up Newport Boats Lightning hull #249. This is a
fiberglass boat, with wood trim. Nowhere near the sophistication of the newer boats, and the hull # isn't in any sequence with the Class boats. It's probably a Cali boat, as it had a Cali license plate on the trailer. Wonder if anyone can identify the year it was built?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

For a few years I had Lightning #11046. I called the ILCA class office and they looked up the maker for me which turned out to be Clark. They might know more about Newport made Lightnings. Worth a shot. Welcome to the International Lightning Class
Not all Lightnings were set up with full racing rigging and the boat can be sailed just fine with just a basic setup.


----------



## kharlowrhodes (Apr 4, 2012)

I bought a 1968 Lippincott last year. A little dowdy, but nothing some paint, elbow grease and a new rub rail won't cure.

Great Lakes Skipper and Jamestown Distributors look to be pretty good.


----------



## Keifp (Sep 29, 2012)

*Lightning centerboard extraction*

I have lightning and am wanting to extract the centerboard to remove the paint. Any suggestions on a one man extraction? Is it possible to extract with the boat on the trailer?


----------



## jtsails (Mar 14, 2011)

Keifp,
The board weighs about 300 pounds and to remove it, you remove the pivot pin or bolt on the bottom front end of the trunk. The board then drops out of the bottom of the boat. I can't imagine any way it could be done with the boat on the trailer.
James


----------



## dfjensen (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi,
New to the forum.
I have 2 old wooden lightnings that I'm restoring (#9469 & #4677). Both have mast steps that are quite different and rotten. The plans have very little detail on mast steps, and even though I wrote to the Lightning Association, I never heard back from them. Does anyone out there have any pictures, drawings or other details on the Lightning mast step or know where to find any of these? Thanks,
Dane


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Dane,
I have found that it is best to actually use the phone to call the ILCA office. If you can get the right person on the line they can look up the mfr'r of your hull #s (9469 & 4677). They should be able to tell you the builder which, with more research may point to how the builders implemented the mast step.

On the Lightning I owned (#11416, frp by Clark) the mast step was a metal track or channel perhaps 3" wide (wide enough for the mast to fit into) that used bolts to adjust the fwd/aft rake of the mast foot step. The sides of the channel had many different holes for the bolts so it was adjustable, with some fumbling.

You may be able to design a more elegant adjustable setup for the mast step. I'm thinking more along the lines of a main sail traveler car. If you are interested in racing these boats the 1 Class rules are quite specific as to what hardware is allowed, or not. If you are just doing it for fun then have at it.

Your email address has your website in it: Dane F. Jensen Design

Enjoy.


----------



## Ontheroadgiv (Jun 1, 2014)

Hello....just acquired a Lighting. Hull 13124. Need more information on rigging and such. Also really need to buy a new rub rail. I hope they have a rubber one. Any ideas where to find some? Thanks!


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

Again, go to Lightningclass.org.


----------



## Dsauve (May 18, 2018)

Hey everyone! I just bought a lightning, im trying to find out what year and the builder.. i cant seem to find out how?! My hull number is 14052...id like to know about the boat and what shes worth! Thanks in advance 🙂


----------



## mike dryver (May 13, 2006)

Hi dfjensen ! Just call the office like CalebD said they will put you in touch with the wood boat guy ! I don't recall his name, but is a wealth of info on the woodies ! 

KeifP you have to pull board up, as the stop pin will not allow you to drop it down through the trunk, unless you can remove the pin ! Been there, done that ! of all the Lightnings I have owned, now 9833 all boards had to be pulled up to get out ! It is actually good to be on the trailer, if the board rests on the rollers, if it has them ! if you remove the trim piece at the back of the trunk it will lift right out !


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Home - International Lightning Class Association
They have a database of hull #s and mfr'rs so they can tell you who the maker is. You may have to contact them by phone.

As for what it is worth? 
There is a "for sale" section in that website with a fair amount of boats for sale, usually. Your boat should be worth what other similarly numberd boats are selling for. Condition counts for a lot.


----------

